
Thoughts about transitioning from SysAdmin to DevOps - m4b0
This is my article about the transition from SysAdmin to DevOps where I navigate through some considerations:<p>- Version control
- From pets to cattle
- Logs and observability
- Idempotency and automation
- Security<p>Hopefully will help to others.
======
m4b0
The link to the article:

[https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/sysadmin-
devops](https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/sysadmin-devops)

